# Dodgy Cwc G10?



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all,

I was just looking through the bay when I saw this G10: 260095934776

Looks a bit dodgy me thinks. The length of the hands aren't right, the crown isn't snug and being a 1981 model, it should be a thick case model which I'm not sure it is.

I remember remember reading somewhere tha you could buy boxes of these G10's for not much money.

andy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm..................









Not sure. Cant recall the numbers are in the right position on the case back

Over to others


----------



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

100% definately fake. Silvermans own website confirms this, let alone 86 is not as valid Nato country code (UK is 99)

Cheers, Nobby


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep Maseman has got one, totally fake, look at the link below

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=16542


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just emailed the seller







maybe not a good idea as I'm interested in another of his items but he may be genuine and unaware.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just got sniped on what i was after, now to contact the bidders


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well informed ebay and emailed the seller and the bidders, two bidders have responded with thanks but not the high bidder as of yet.

I hope he doesn't end up paying Â£40 for this.


----------

